# Paddock paradise system



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If they respect electric tape without a charge I would say step in posts and tape with tposts at inside corner and inside end. Have water and hay or something to encourage them to move. With that many you need more width than if just a single if simple loop. 

Or you could have a serpentine type. Either way perimeter needs to be something they won't test or lean on. Interior again tpost (capped) on inside ends with at least one step in between ends. Water at ends food stops (hay nets)














along the way.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Yeah a lady here used a track system just like that above with haynets in various places and it was fantastic!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

My trimmer set up a paddock paradise, but used solid posts. She also has a lot of land, so it's quite large. It did work for her, but that's partly due to the sheer size of the property. 

I use step-in posts with electrobraid to section off my pastures and they respect it. The only thing is that if it's too narrow, and the horses start playing with each other, a horse can accidentally get tangled in it and drag it. That's happened twice here (luckily, no injuries and the wire wasn't hot). So I probably wouldn't bother sectioning a 30' wide space because then they only have 15 ft. Which granted, should be more than enough, but with my horses, it wasn't. Just make sure you have a setup that will easily fall apart if the horses get tangled in it and panic. For that reason, I wouldn't use T-posts. But since you say you would supervise them anyway, you could try it to see what happens.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I kind of like the second image posted by @QtrBel. The only downfall is that horses don't get to run and stretch their legs, but it would be a kind of puzzle for them to work out. Neat idea.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

My friend set up a Paddock Paradise (after reading the book) in her 3 acre pasture area. Hers was a loop around the perimeter, so a property boundry fence and a fence about 12 feet inside of that. I haven't read the book, but the way she did it was very labor intensive for her , AND the horses didn't move any more than if they were in a traditional pasture area. She put out piles of hay twice daily (to provide free access 24/7), and scooped poop on the entire loop twice a day. IMO, the result were deifinetly NOT worth the trouble. Maybe there is a better way to do it. Our 3 horses never did jostle one another into either of the fences, and would occasionally gallop a bit of the loop, so the 12ish feet channel was enough for them. To the inside of the inner fence was her arena area where we would ride, and the rest we called the 'buffet', where she would let the horses graze a part of each day because she didn't let grass grow on the 12 ft track.


----------

